# Is My Bettas Tank Too Crowded?



## karmynflo (Feb 21, 2013)

Yesterday I brought home a new Betta fish that I named Flo. I started him in his 1.5 Gallon tank with only the rocks in the bottem because I didn't want to keep him in the bag i purchased him in over night until I got decor in the morning (like the BigAls employee told me to do.. :sad: ) Anyways, Ive since purchased the decor and added two fake plants and one fort log. After emptying Flo's tank putting in the decor, refilling, conditioning, and re-introducing Flo to his tank....He freaked! Thrashing around everywhere...he soon calmed down (within two or three mins) and is now swimming around.
Was this change of environment too drastic? (See my avatar pic. for a shot of Flo and his tank set up)
Also, what type of Betta do you think he is, & how do you get them to make bubble nests?
Thank-you for taking for time to read my questions and hopefully you've got some answers for me!
xo
Karmyn & Flo


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Can you post bigger pictures? i think he's fine, maybe was excited about the clean water and what not.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

I can' really see him from the picture; maybe a Delta or Halfmoon? It doesn't /seem/ too crowded but a bigger picture might help. As for Bubble Nests, you can't really _make_ them make bubble nests. It's just something they do.


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

How did you acclimate him to the tank?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

that's the same tank i have for my big ear. it's not over crowded at all. he might be excited because "OMG SO MUCH ROOM! SO MANY THINGS TO LOOK AT!"...

i'd personally be careful with those plants, though. 8V HMs have notoriously fragile fins, and he might rip his fins a bit. not saying he will(i have a veiltail who lives in a 10 gallon with plastic plants), but it's always a possibility.


----------

